#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  lateral entry for b.tech first year

## Akshay15

can u give me the college where i can get admission through lateral entry for b.tech first year student





  Similar Threads: Reported Blog Entry by rkrdx Psu Entry Criteria lateral entry in btech cse in up Development on lateral surface ebook download ppt Admission in second year/lateral entrance exam

----------


## samah

> can u give me the college where i can get admission through lateral entry for b.tech first year student


 @Akshay15  - If you take admission through lateral entry, then you directly start in the 2nd year...most private colleges admit students through lateral entry..

As far as i know you need to have really good marks at your diploma level for admission to a college of good repute...

YES, most colleges of UPTU and UTU admit through lateral entry...  :):

----------

